# Radius turner for SB lathe



## Surprman (Jul 1, 2017)

Today I finished up construction of a small radius turner for my SB lathe.   I took the basic design from ones I've seen on line.  I plan to replace the current 5/16-18 bolt with a better handle later (maybe one with a nice turned knob on the end? ;-) )   Anyway, it works pretty good.  Had one major issue during construction - I was used to tapping 5/16-18 threads and when I went to tap the 6-32 hole for the carbide insert I applied too much torque and broke off the tap in the hole (of course all the way at the bottom of what was going to be my last turn).  After many failed attempts to grab on to something to pull it back out, I opted to get out the Mapp gas torch and anneal the the section of the part and the tap.  After it cooled I was able to drill out the now softened tap and rechase the  original threads - disaster averted!
Rick


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice job.


----------

